# Colief and ready made formula



## Chris F

Hi

I am hoping that you can help in that I have started my LO on colief today, we use ready made formula.  My query is that it says on the bottle to put 4 drops in babys warm milk and wait 1/2 hour.  

Can I make up bottles in advance?  If yes how will I go about putting it in warm milk, if the milk has been stored in the fridge? I can't heat it, put the colief in, then heat it again when I need the bottle.  

Hope this makes sense which it probably doesn't

Chris


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Chris

Is there any particular reason why you are using ready made formula?

I would be inclined to add the colief before a fed. The ready made cartons will be stored at room temperature anyhow so wont be cold when you initially add the drops. You cant reheat milk.

I would contact colief tomorrow and see what they say if I were you.

Jeanettex


----------



## Chris F

Both my LO's have never settled on powdered formula, don't know why but that is why we are on ready made formula.  Re temperature of cartons, they are the big cartons and are stored in the fridge after opening which is why I mentioned that the milk would be cold.

Chris


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Chris

I have just copied this from the colief website:

Using Ready-to-Feed Formula:
*Warm the feed and add 4 drops of Colief® Infant Drops
*Wait for half an hour, shaking occasionally, before feeding the baby
*Discard any unused feed 

So...you need to warm the milk...wait 30 minutes...then give to baby (you could keep the bottle in a insulated bag to keep warm for feeding). Any feed should be discarded after 30minutes (ie 60 minutes from being warmed up initially).

Hope that helps

Jxx


----------

